
Heroines of the Haitian Revolution - Thevet
http://www.publicbooks.org/heroines-of-the-haitian-revolution/
======
throwaway7312
>> Vieux-Chauvet’s novel instead provides portraits of diverse
individuals—free people of African descent, enslaved people, white slave
owners and white actors, parents and children.

>> The evocation of the ways in which women sought out space, autonomy, and
futures for themselves and their families in the colonial order makes the book
particularly powerful.

This article (and presumably the book it draws from) seems to want to paint
revolutionary Haiti as a kind of multicultural, proto-feminist paradise.

Instead, the slave revolt led to the torture, rape, and ultimately complete
genocide of the nation's remaining European-derived population, including
women and children, and the slumping of one of the wealthiest colonies of
North America into what it is today: one of the poorest places on the
continent[1]:

"Dessalines later gave the order to all cities on Haiti that all white men
should be put to death."

"Dessalines would proclaim an amnesty for all the whites who had survived in
hiding during the massacre. When these people left their hiding place,
however, they were killed as well."

"[T]he majority of the women were initially not killed. Dessalines's advisers,
however, pointed out that the white Haitians would not disappear if the women
were left to give birth to white men, and after this, Dessalines gave order
that the women should be killed as well, with the exception of those who
agreed to marry non-white men."

Far from paradisiacal...

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1804_Haiti_massacre](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1804_Haiti_massacre)

~~~
dang
Would you please stop using HN for ideological battle? That's not what this
site is for.

